# Blue Ray BOGO at...



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Foe those of you owning blue ray players: If you live near a Fry's Electronics, they had a list of 19 titles with a buy one get one free sale in their Saturday newspaper ad. Have no idea if it's also good online or not, but hey...go get 'em! 

HD-DVD 4 packs can be had at Costco for $55.00 also...limited variety, but some really good titles.

Many thanks for the post on Amazon's BOGO sale on HD-DVDs. I was able to pick up 8 killer titles for less than $100.00 delivered to my door...Ya gotta love it!

I guess now the war has really begun in ernest with us early adopters getting some benefits, as now the war has gone the way we consumers love: Pricing! At this point, who cares...the one thing we all know is that both Sony and Toshiba have way more money than we do. Keep those sales coming.

Cheers and Seasons Greetings and best wishes to ALL! :yay:
Konky.


----------

